# Serbian vs. Croatian (BCS): -ova/isa-(ti) vs. -ira-(ti)



## phosphore

Dobar dan svima,

Imamo, s jedne strane, 

diskutovati (srp.) vs. diskutirati (hrv.), konstruisati vs. konstruirati, komplikovati vs. komplicirati, sistematizovati vs. sistematizirati, kritikovati vs. kritizirati, kodifikovati vs. kodificirati, polemisati vs. polemizirati, promovisati vs. promovirati, informisati vs. informirati itd.,

ali s druge imamo

iritirati (srp. i hrv.), kontrirati, etablirati, maskirati, falširati, nervirati, konzumirati, distancirati.

Da li postoji neko pravilo o distribuciji ovih sufiksa?


----------



## slavic_one

Po meni si malo nezgodno složio topic, jer tu u pitanju nije hrvatski, pošto mi uvijek imamo -irati. Znači stvar je samo srpskog


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Po meni si malo nezgodno složio topic, jer tu u pitanju nije hrvatski, pošto mi uvijek imamo -irati. Znači stvar je samo srpskog


 
Izvini, ne razumem.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Izvini, ne razumem.



Pa ne znam što si mislio time "hrv. vs. srp.". U hrvatskom je samo jedan oblik, a u srpskom su tri, uključujući i taj koji se koristi u hrvatskom. Tako da ne znam što te konkretno zanima, vezano za hrv.


----------



## phosphore

Pa nisu nikakva tri oblika nego tri sufiksa u srpskom, koja se koriste i u hrvatskom samo u drugačijoj distribuciji. Mene zanima da li tu postoji neko pravilo.


----------



## slavic_one

Pokušao sam nekako ići za nekim sličnostima npr. u sklonidbi po licima, ali nije urodilo plodom.


----------



## slavic_one

Imaš i komentirati/komentarisati, koji čak nisu isti ni kada im skineš sufiks, tj. kao da nemaju isti korijen, a zapravo imaju jer je "komentar".


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> Po meni si malo nezgodno sloio topic, jer tu u pitanju nije hrvatski, poto mi uvijek imamo -irati. Znai stvar je samo srpskog



 Dakle, ti _urira_ sa pajtaima _lumpirajui_ po kavanama? 

Dakle, ti _šuriraš_ sa pajtašima _lumpirajući_ po kavanama?


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> Dakle, ti _urira_ sa pajtaima _lumpirajui_ po kavanama?



Jel ovo "pajtaima" trebalo biti "pajdašima"? 
Ovo u italicu mi na neki latinski baca?


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Dakle, ti _urira_ sa pajtaima _lumpirajui_ po kavanama?


 
Izvinjavam se ali verovatno ima problema s kodiranjem.


----------



## phosphore

Duya said:


> Dakle, ti _šuriraš_ sa pajtašima _lumpirajući_ po kavanama?


----------



## slavic_one

Izvinjavam se, ali _šurovati_ i _lumpovati_ nisu književne hrvatske riječi, ne znam o čemu se tu radi vezano za te primjere


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Izvinjavam se, ali _šurovati_ i _lumpovati_ nisu književne hrvatske riječi, ne znam o čemu se tu radi vezano za te primjere


 
http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=d1ZnUBg=
http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=e11mWRk=

Izgleda da i vi šurujete, ali ne lumpujete nego lumpate


----------



## slavic_one

To su mutna posla, neću se miješati u to. hahaha
A lumpanje k'o lumpanje


----------



## Duya

Već sam nagnuo diskusiju van teme, pa da uštedim Sokolu trud, nastavio sam priču o lumpanju ovdje.


----------



## Orlin

Kakav dojam ostavlja prisustvo recimo _diskutirati_, _komplicirati_, _informirati_, _sistematizirati_ itd. u srpskom tekstu? Iako mora biti razumljivo, da li izgleda da je iz nekog drugog jezika? Ili je prosto ne po standardu? Da li je to vezano za upotrebu ekavice ili ijekavice?


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Dakle, ti _urira_ sa pajtaima _lumpirajui_ po kavanama?
> 
> Dakle, ti _šuriraš_ sa pajtašima _lumpirajući_ po kavanama?



Meni padne na pamet ova pjesma i u glavi mi odjekne "mirira, mirira da me inspirira". 

p.s. Znam da mirisati nije primjer glagola sa sufiksom -isati, ali svejedno.


----------



## Orlin

Zna li neko etimologiju ovih nastavaka? Koliko ja znam, _-ira-_ dolazi od nemačkog _-ier(en)_, _-ova-_ ima svoje ekvivalente u ostalim slovenskim jezicima (recimo bugarski _-ува-_, ruski _-ова_-), a _-isa-_ mi ne asocira na ništa poznato u drugim jezicima.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Zna li neko etimologiju ovih nastavaka? Koliko ja znam, _-ira-_ dolazi od nemačkog _-ier(en)_, _-ova-_ ima svoje ekvivalente u ostalim slovenskim jezicima (recimo bugarski _-ува-_, ruski _-ова_-), a _-isa-_ mi me ne asocira na ništa ni na šta poznato u drugim jezicima.



Da nije grčko to -isa-?


----------



## Orlin

Možda je grčko, možda ne. Mi imamo glagole s nastavkom -иса-, koji definitivno dolazi od oblika grčkog aorista, ali mislim da je u skoro nikakvoj vezi s BCS* -isa- jer naši glagoli s ovim nastavkom su uvek *svršenog *vida i nastavak se koristi u sasvim drugim slučajuma - npr. _боядисам_ (obojiti), _икономисам_ (uštediti), _кандисам_ (zaboravio sam šta znači, vrlo je redak) nastavak je relativno redak za razliku od BCS* -isa-.

* Uglavnom u srpskom i bosanskom.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Možda je grčko, možda ne. Mi imamo glagole s nastavkom -иса-, koji definitivno dolazi od oblika grčkog aorista, ali mislim da je u skoro nikakvoj vezi s BCS -isa- jer naši glagoli s ovim nastavkom su uvek *svršenog *vida i nastavak se koristi u sasvim drugim slučajuma - npr. _боядисам_ (obojiti), _икономисам_ (uštediti), _кандисам_ (zaboravio sam šta znači, vrlo je redak) nastavak je relativno redak za razliku od BCS -иса-.



Hm, _bojadisati _imamo i mi. Kod nas _kandisati _znači smrditi, bazditi.

Također, koristiti "BCS" u ovoj raspravi je nezgrapno. U (književnom) hrvatskom -isa- nije često, kako je i prije rečeno.


----------



## Orlin

Međutim, proverio sam u rečniku i ispalo je da naše _кандисам_ nema veze sa smradom nego je _suglasiti se _ili _primiriti se_.
Hvala na preciziranju - naravno _-isa-_ ima uglavnom u srpskom i u bosanskom (za bosanski ne znam koliko je uobičajeno), pisao sam "BCS" verovatno po navici.


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> Kakav dojam ostavlja prisustvo recimo _diskutirati_, _komplicirati_, _informirati_, _sistematizirati_ itd. u srpskom tekstu?


Pa ostavlja dojam da je tekst pisao Hrvat. 
Teško da će se desiti da u tekstu koji je ili bi barem trebao biti na srpskom, bude neka od navedenih riječi, a da je sve ostalo pisano ekavicom, na standardnom srpskom jeziku. Uvijek će tu biti prisutni i neki drugi elementi hrvatskog. Eto na primjer ne bi se reklo _dojam_ nego _utisak_. Takođe, vrlo česta razlika koja se može odmah uočiti je drugačije pisanje budućeg vremena: _bit će_ umjesto _biće_.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Hvala na preciziranju - naravno _-isa-_ ima uglavnom u srpskom i u bosanskom (za bosanski ne znam koliko je uobičajeno).



U bosanskom je -isa- dimotiki, a -ira- katarevusa.


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Pa ostavlja dojam da je tekst pisao Hrvat.


Ili možda stranac nedovoljno upoznat s međustandardnim razlikama. Pričali smo na Culture Caféu da stranci skoro uvek ne savladavaju neki standard u "čistom" vidu nego njihovu mešavinu.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

MOD NOTE: Several off-topc posts have been moved HERE.


----------



## yael*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> MOD NOTE: Several off-topc posts have been moved HERE.


Where? I can't access the topic you are re-directing us to.


----------



## itreius

yael* said:


> Where? I can't access the topic you are re-directing us to.


It redirects to a thread in Culture Café which isn't accessible to guests. I assume you were logged out when you clicked the link.


----------



## yael*

itreius said:


> It redirects to a thread in Culture Café which isn't accessible to guests. I assume you were logged out when you clicked the link.


No, I was logged in and I got the message:"*yael**, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons..etc..."


----------



## itreius

Oh. Well, that's weird then. I can access it just fine.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

MOD NOTE: Unfortunately, Culture Café is only visible to _foreros_ who have been members of WR for more than six months. I realize that this is a problem for some, but I felt that the Culture Café forum was the most appropriate place for the off-topic posts from this thread, which were mostly chatty and informal. In the future, I will try to move more formal digressions to the Cultural Discussions forum, which is available to everyone, but is considerably more formal.


----------



## Orlin

Ako ja pišem na srpskom, da li bi bilo bolje ne koristiti glagole s "problematičnim" sufiksima nego druge ekvivalentne reči ili izraze? U mnogim slučajima ima takvih koji zvuče sasvim normalno.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Ako ja pišem na srpskom, da li bi bilo bolje ne koristiti glagole s "problematičnim" sufiksima nego druge ekvivalentne reči ili izraze? U mnogim slučajima ima takvih koji zvuče sasvim normalno.


Pa ovako, nisu oni problematični nego ne zvuče baš sjajno. Znaš neki ljudi kod nas koriste tu i tamo hrvatske izraze ili hrvatske forme, jer im nekako zvuče finije (npr. izgleda da ljudima *uho *zvuči elegantinije nego *uvo*), a to onima koji znaju pravila i drže do jezika zvuči poprilično nepismeno. Ako nađeš sinonim, koristi njega. Ako ga nema, moraćes se sili pokloniti i koristiti isa/ova iako ti sad neprirodno zvuče... stvar navike... Sve u svemu, nema ih mnogo.


----------



## Orlin

Kako sam rekao na topiku na Culture Caféu, jezički standard je pre svega politički konstrukt i šta da uđe u standard i šta ne je determinisano uglavnom socio-političkim interesima respektivne nacije. Na takav način bi mnogi jezici dozvolili varijacije od 1 glasa ili 1 sufiksa s drugim ravnoznačnim poput ovih o kojim diskutujemo ovde i proglasili ih dubletima. Ali većina Srba smatra takvo mešanje s oblicima tipičnim za jezik naroda s kojim su nedavno bili u konfliktu neprihvatljivim i zato je proglasio nijihovu upotrebu nepismenom. (Sasvim isto je sa svim takvim "finim" distinkcija na BCS iz istih razloga.) Ja lično ne vidim razlog da budem nepismen ako se snalazim sa skoro svim problemima, no nisam voljen da prihvatim neke oblike koje mi deluju čudno, ali potrudiću se da rešim -ova/-isa problem (ako ne znam, staviću * kod glagola sa zahtevom da neko ispravi). Osim toga mislim da im je frekvencija sasvim niska - ne više od 1 od 100-200 reči.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Kako sam rekao na topiku na Culture Caféu, jezički standard je pre svega politički konstrukt i šta da uđe u standard i šta ne je determinisano uglavnom socio-političkim interesima respektivne nacije. Na takav način bi mnogi jezici dozvolili varijacije od 1 glasa ili 1 sufiksa s drugim ravnoznačnim poput ovih o kojim diskutujemo ovde i proglasili ih dubletima. Ali većina Srba smatra takvo mešanje s oblicima tipičnim za jezik naroda s kojim su nedavno bili u konfliktu neprihvatljivim i zato je proglasio nijihovu upotrebu nepismenom. (Sasvim isto je sa svim takvim "finim" distinkcija na BCS iz istih razloga.) Ja lično ne vidim razlog da budem nepismem ako se snalazim sa skoro svim problemima, no nisam voljen da prihvatim neke oblike koje mi deluju čudno, ali potrudiću se da rešim -ova/-isa problem (ako ne znam, staviću * kod glagola sa zahtevom da neko ispravi). Osim toga mislim da im je frekvencija sasvim niska - ne više od 1 od 100-200 reči.


Ne, grešiš, mešanje standarda je uvek bilo nepravilno - sufiks irati, gde treba isati koliko i ijekavica kombinovana sa ekavicom. Nama je oduvek govoreno da se odlučimo za standard, ali da ga se onda striktno pridržavamo. 
U Srbiji je oduvek živelo mnogo ljudi koji govore ijekavski - uglavnom iz Crne Gore (mi svi imamo neku rodbinu ili prijatelje ili kolege iz Crne Gore) tako da nam nikad ijekavica nije bila ni strana ni neobična. I tu se nije ništa promenilo na gore, šta više, sa dolaskom novih ijekavaca iz Bosne i iz Hrvatske, ijekavica je postala još uobičajenija. 
Prema drugim standardima u Srbiji ni najveći nacionalisti nemaju otpor, prosto zato što činjenica da neko govori ijekavski ne implicira da ta osoba nije srpskog porekla ili da da je druge vere, ili šta je već njima sad bitno. 
Elem, može šta hoćeš, nema političkih prepreka što se jezika tiče. Samo nemoj da mešaš - to je, na sreću, čisto lingvističko pitanje, juče kao danas.
Sa ekavicom je malo drugačije - ona se govori samo u Srbiji, tako da je prilično upadljiva u drugim govornim zonama.


----------



## Orlin

Moja osnovna ideja je bila malo drugačija - pošto su standardni BCS jezici izuzetno bliski jedan drugom, distinkcije su osnovane na "sitnim" razlikama i potrebno je striktno pridržavanje njih. Inače se lako može pretvoriti jedan standard u drugi ili stvoriti nezgodnu kombinaciju, što nije čest slučaj kod drugih jezika. Slažem se da pitanje šta ja korisim nije političko nego čisto lingvističko, i zato obećavam da neću mešati (barem ako znam pravilni oblik)!


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Ja lično ne vidim razlog da budem nepismem ako se snalazim sa skoro svim problemima, no nisam voljen da prihvatim neke oblike koje mi deluju čudno, ali potrudiću se da rešim -ova/-isa problem (ako ne znam, staviću * kod glagola sa zahtevom da neko ispravi). Osim toga mislim da im je frekvencija sasvim niska - ne više od 1 od 100-200 reči.



Druže, samo bih još jednu stvar htio potcrtati - činjenica da ti se "prigovara" zbog ovakvih stvari ti je najjasniji pokazatelj da si na "advanced" nivou. A ispraviti nije nikakav problem. Općenito, ne mislim da će ti to biti neki veliki problem.


----------

